# 2008,2009 and 2010 foals. I need YOUR foal pics!



## thunderhooves

I am making a video for all you people that had foals last year. I will put your username credit in with it. I need pics of you foals when they were babies, like fuzzy pics. Even videos that I can download and crop can be posted! Please, post only the best you have taken, And try to not post to many. if you are a big time breeder, post you favorite foals' pics. Please note not all will be used. So, post those cute lil pics away! Song will be a suprise for ya'll!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

Well, I din't have my filly as a baby but here she is a couple weks ago. She's a yearling...does that count? Her names Misty


----------



## thunderhooves

^^ yes, I guess it does. But only to people who's yearling are as cute and fuzzy as that!


----------



## My Beau

Here are some of Cavalina- the first was taken at 5 days and the second, when she was 8 months 

















And a headshot


----------



## thunderhooves

aww! great! keep 'em comin'!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

thunderhooves said:


> ^^ yes, I guess it does. But only to people who's yearling are as cute and fuzzy as that!


Hehe! yes she has a LOT of furr! but its sooooo cute(imo)!! My Beau- your girl is adorable!!


----------



## thunderhooves

Also, I would LOVE vids of you foals being born, and finnaly standing and such, and running with their mama's. Pics are good too. Spread the word! I need more pictures and some vids!


----------



## My Beau

Thanks, TCG  
She is a sweet one, but can be a handful!

I don't have any videos of her from when she was a born/standing (Daisy always foals when we least expect it... like, 3 weeks early! and she wasn't mine yet). But I do have videos of them running around in the snow like nuts! I don't know how to edit them, but it you want to use the parts with Cav let me know and I'll put them on Youtube


----------



## paintluver

Here is one of my grandpa's colts. He is a Miniature colt born in 2008.








^Zee (Colt)


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Heres my baby when he was young: Hes now almost 2. But here are a few baby pics: ImHeirrisistibleToo
Here he is at about 18 hrs old:








And here he is at 2mos old:








He was 3 mos old in this pic:









Heres Sprocket at a month old:









Here he is at 4 mos old:


----------



## tmyfrnk

Here's Koda at 1 week old.


----------



## thunderhooves

aww! keep em coming!


----------



## thunderhooves

please! I need more pics!


----------



## lilkitty90

i've post some once my mare has her baby here in a few weeks! i have a feeling we are getting close! lol so it may be in a few days then i'll have tons of videos and pictures


----------



## thunderhooves

^^ok, good! I can wait a week! then I will have to make another one in a few months with new spring 2010 babies!


----------



## Starryeyed

CR Sizzlin Jet Chex, ranging in age from newborn to 1 year old!


----------



## Starryeyed

Most of these pictures are from the first day we met Chex, when he chose us : ) My little sister fell in love with him, oh boy Im tearing up looking at these pics. He will be 2 in a month! Where does time go?


----------



## thunderhooves

aww! More pics! please note your user name will be posted on the bottom. if you do not want it there please om me and say so.


----------



## smrobs

Here's Rafe. I'll just post some varying age pix, you can use or not use any that you want to. The last one is my absolute fave.

This is the day that he was born









1 day old. This is one of the few pix I actually got with his ears up instead of hanging out to the sides.









7 weeks old









3 1/2 months old









6 months old


----------



## thunderhooves

please! more!


----------



## grayshell38

Here are some of Mana. They are from 6hrs old to 5months.


----------



## snazzydandy

the first pic is Bitsy at about 1 hour old the 2nd pic is Tigger at about 3 days


----------



## thunderhooves

thanks everyone! I still need more,though!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, I forgot about this one. It is my brother and one of the foals that we had at the house at the time. I think the foal's name was Impress Me April.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

oh smrobs that is too cute!


----------



## omgpink

Here are some pics of the foals I work with:


----------



## peace love and paints

2009 paint colt (rip) splash


















2008 red dun filly 










2007/2008 fillies


----------



## thunderhooves

great! only a few more! and just the baby pics, not adult pics! thanks for all the pics so far guys! And I will ley y'all know when the video is done.......or should I say Dun....... haha horsey puns! (woa that was weird)


----------



## Plains Drifter

Lyric. I think she was appx 5 months old here.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Does it have to be mine? Here is a few I worked with last summer.

Lexus, Luna, Sophia, Apache


----------



## RenexArabs

Here is Psyfawn

Photo by Amanda Ubell
Bred by Renex Arabians


----------



## smrobs

Oh, Shoot! You can forget that second one that I posted. I forgot that it was for the '08-'10 foals. That one was taken in like '82. :? Oops.


----------



## damnedEvans

Tornado with his mother Mercedesa, both were adopted 








































Gratiela with her mother Ordonanta








Zenit and Zappa


----------



## damnedEvans

I forgot to mention Speranta . She was born earlier due to her mother injuries, and now she's 1 year and a half old. 

two hour old, she had very long legs. I now that her mother is very skinny and injured, she was hit by a truck and it was a miracle that she didn't loose her foal. So please don't comment on her weight.


----------



## thunderhooves

a few more everyone!


----------



## omgpink

I love that last photo with the dog! XD


----------



## Indyhorse

Okay I thought I had put Finn on here already but guess not! April fool's '09 baby:
At 4 weeks:









At 7 weeks:









At 12 weeks: (yes, Freyja was in horrid shape, they'd just gotten here)









And at 7 months:


----------



## 3neighs

Here's Luna:






















2 days:








1 week:








2 weeks:








One month:


----------



## smrobs

DamnedEvans, I think I am in love with Speranta. She is absolutely darling and its a miracle that she and her mother both were able to survive such an ordeal.


----------



## damnedEvans

smrobs said:


> DamnedEvans, I think I am in love with Speranta. She is absolutely darling and its a miracle that she and her mother both were able to survive such an ordeal.


Yes, she is adorable  , or she was adorable . Now she's a young lady with some lack of dressage but she is still very kind and playful. Ahh, I remember a video La Pove?tiri adev?rate: O iap? accidentat? a fost ajutat? s?-?i aduc? puiul pe lume it is in romanian but it's not to important, if you'll watch the first two minutes you'll see Speranta and her mother Doinita. Speranta was just 8 hours old in the video. Her mother was suspended in a harness because she couldn't stand, she had a humerus fracture but now it's healed.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, that video is absolutely heartwrenching. It is so good to know that both of them survived and are well now. :,,( It still hurts to see her in such pain.


----------



## thunderhooves

MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please! lol


----------



## lilkitty90

lol mine is still cooking in the oven! lol hopefully it will be here soon!


----------



## thunderhooves

lilkitty90 said:


> lol mine is still cooking in the oven! lol hopefully it will be here soon!


lol. hopefully soon!


----------



## Canopach01

My 2009 colt ("State of the Art" lineage)


----------



## Canopach01

Graying out


----------



## Indyhorse

Thunderhooves, did those pics of Finn ever work for you or should I still PM them?

Also, a little bit longer and I should have pictures of Finn's little brother or sister to get to ya too! *lol*


----------



## fancypanzy123

*2008 filly*

This is little Fancy. She was born May of 2008. She is turning buckskin. In the pics the first one she is about 20 minutes old and then he was nursing at about an hour.


----------



## lilkitty90

wooo my pot boiled over last night! and what a baby he is! heres my little colt finally. still working on a name though and i'll limit myself to only 10 pictures lol


----------



## ilovemymare

Naww, thats so cute!  CONGRATS!!

Heres my mini, his a 2009 foal. i just realised that you cant really tell minis when there young, ohwell. you dont have to use them.


----------



## Roberto

Here's some of Roberto, a.k.a Pistol. We had just returned from the vets, my mare tore and they couldn't make a ranch call. Everyone was pooped.


----------



## Trish2010

This is Shooter, he was born in the 17th of March!! He's our first foal ever and its great fun! He was anywhere from 1 to 4 days in these pictures!


----------



## Trish2010

Here's a couple more!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Little chestnut arabian filly born last march 
this is her at about 2 mo i believe in this picture








about 8hrs old 








and at about 20mins after birth








p.s. she is owned by leslie robison at robison ranch


----------



## AppysForLife

I have a friend who has a yearling mini... and another that has a 5 month old QH.... do those count??? i wont get my baby for another 5 months


----------



## thunderhooves

AppysForLife said:


> I have a friend who has a yearling mini... and another that has a 5 month old QH.... do those count??? i wont get my baby for another 5 months


Sure, just post the pic of the 5 month old and be aware that your username will go on it. 
NOTE:
The vid is taking a while because many foals are popping out now, so I can get more 2010 foals, therefore I am waiting a bit. Almost ready,though!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

Here is our 2yr old when he was a day or so old in 2008


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

This is Remington, this is on June 25th 2008 only one day old. he almost 2 now


----------



## ashleym100

KK heres some of Isaacs first foal









hmm ill add more tomorrow minus roaps etc lol


----------



## whiskeynoo

buiscut and chip 2008 foals









kit 2009 foal


----------



## HorseOfCourse

can i add pics of my 2007 mule filly/jenny, pretty please?


----------



## Delta123

*I will get some up of deltas foal ollie but hes not my foal hes deltas old owners foal now.*


----------



## thunderhooves

HorseOfCourse said:


> can i add pics of my 2007 mule filly/jenny, pretty please?


Sure. I think I will start allowing more 2007 foals.


----------



## Delta123

This is ollie at a few hours old,By the way he is just starting to lighten up to a dun not a bay.









This is him at about a month old








This is him now at 15 months old!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Wow, that pic of Ollie laying in the grass should be on a calendar. That is a fantastic pic.


----------



## Delta123

*Thanks, if you are in nz have any of you heard of lone frontier? because thats ollies dad.*


----------



## love longears

Born on march 25 2010


----------



## mbender

2009 filly. I dont own her anymore but she was a cutie.


----------



## mbender

Wasnt mine but I helped her foal out. What a good mom she was.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Here's Sugar..a 2007 jenny mule.









































As a 2/3 year old


----------



## thunderhooves

THE VID IS DONE! yay! It is on the thread for it in the Video Forum! 
Thanks all!


----------

